# elective in Australia importance for US match?



## drsam87 (Jan 16, 2011)

hello everybody,

I'm a medical student in syria and want to get a residency in USA 

i want to know if electives in australia are considered beneficial for this propose or it should be in USA exclusively. 

thank u in advance


----------

